# Streams HILFE



## julia1997 (5. Jun 2016)

Kann mir jemand helfen bitte? Punkt 1 habe ich.. bei Punkt 2 und 3 weiß ich nicht wie anfangen


----------



## Cromewell (5. Jun 2016)

Ungefähr so:

```
public class StudentListReader{
   
    private ArrayList<Student> students;
    private String fileName;
   
   
    public StudentListReader(String fileName){
        students = new ArrayList<>();
        this.fileName = fileName;
    }
   
    public Student parseStudent(String line){
        Scanner scanner;
        if(fileName != null){
            scanner = new Scanner(new File(fileName);
            //code what to read...
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## julia1997 (5. Jun 2016)

wow dankeschön


----------

